# 06:12, 06:16



## QuadHelix (Nov 14, 2016)

no


----------



## WildPolitics (Nov 14, 2016)

I love the tempo of this and your previous piece QuadHelix. I do wonder if you might be better served in the poetry thread. As non-fiction bods, perhaps we are too literal for your craft!!

That said, I read both pieces aloud, presuming they were performance prose and found they really worked. That gave time to pause. The emphasis gave some clarity.

Couple of things about this piece that confounded me.The end word or phrase for each sentence seems to have some different treatments. Sometimes a '–', sometimes a ';'.  Is this intentional? If so, I wasn't quite sure how to read it (aloud I mean).

I think I understood most of it and think you might have a bent of genius. But, I didn't get (4) 'Skeleton' and didn't understand (6) 'Naught. screw' or  (9) 'Bone'.
It has to be said that your command of this area FAR outstrips mine (I am not even sure if this is mathematics, or somehting even more complex!), so these may be obvious for someone wiser.

I have to ask, are you intending to perform these pieces somewhere?


----------



## QuadHelix (Nov 15, 2016)

Is it poetry? _That is the question._

Number, descript, wisdom - theme. There is no specific style, but sweet spots, I endured.

The more I say, the more I ruin it.

_The descriptor, not._

5 is the hardest, what's your take on it?


----------



## QuadHelix (Dec 8, 2016)

ab no


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 10, 2016)

Um, what exactly is this? Maybe it's because I'm more of an arts man than that of science but I really don't get it...


----------

